# Nintendo Switch Leak: Leistungsstärker als Xbox One und mit 4G?



## MichaelBonke (28. November 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nintendo Switch Leak: Leistungsstärker als Xbox One und mit 4G?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nintendo Switch Leak: Leistungsstärker als Xbox One und mit 4G?


----------



## BuzzKillington (28. November 2016)

Cortex A73 ist nur ein Kern, nicht ein Prozessor. Ich schätze mal, es wird ein Setup mit 4 A53 und 4 A73 Kernen wie bei Huawei's Kirin 960.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. November 2016)

Hinkender Vergleich, die XBox One hat einen X86, die sind schon von Haus aus stärker als ARM CPUs, auch abhängig vom "Aufgabengebiet". Und die Pascal Grafikeinheit scheint von den Daten deutlich unter einer GForce 1050 zu liegen, die hat erheblich mehr CUDA Kerne und taktet auch deutlich höher. Ich gehe weiterhin von 0,8 bis 1,2 TFlop Leistung aus. Dann kommt Switch im Netzbetrieb bei der Grafikleistung durchaus fast, aber eben nur fast, an eine XBox One heran.

Nicht austauschbarer Akku hingegen wäre seltsam, von daher wäre ich bei diesem Gerüchteverbreiter vorsichtig.


----------



## Rochus (29. November 2016)

Ob die Switch nun einen schnelleren oder langsameren Prozessor als die XBox One haben wird ist total irrelevant. Fakt ist, dass die Konsole einfach Hammer werden wird. Und die darauf erscheinenden Zelda, Super Mario und Mario Kart Spiele werden einfach wieder so viel Spielspass bringen, dass vielleicht der eine oder andere wieder einmal merkt, dass Hardware-Power nicht alles ist.


----------



## Svatlas (29. November 2016)

Ich möchte die Switch auch gerne haben. Allerdings wäre das mit dem nicht austauschbaren Akku ein K.O Kriterium.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. November 2016)

Rochus schrieb:


> Ob die Switch nun einen schnelleren oder langsameren Prozessor als die XBox One haben wird ist total irrelevant. Fakt ist, dass die Konsole einfach Hammer werden wird. Und die darauf erscheinenden Zelda, Super Mario und Mario Kart Spiele werden einfach wieder so viel Spielspass bringen, dass vielleicht der eine oder andere wieder einmal merkt, dass Hardware-Power nicht alles ist.



Also das ist nun absolut keine objektive Meinung. Ich freue mich zwar auch auf die Switch aber ich finde das Konzept ein wenig "billig". Switch ist halt nur das neue NVidia Shield Tablet mit Nintendo-Branding und Ökosystem. 

Ein großes Problem, das ich bei Switch sehe ist, dass (zunächst) scheinbar (fast nur) sehr viele Ports von Wii U Titeln kommen. D.h. für alle Wii U Besitzer gibt es kaum interessante Titel, außer sie sind so große Fanboys, dass sie sich die Spiele noch einmal kaufen, um sie auch mobil nutzen zu können. Grundsätzlich ziehen die Nintendo eigenen Titel aber längst nicht mehr so, sie haben ja auch der Wii U nicht zu mehr Verkaufszahlen verholfen. Und wer schon keine Wii U gekauft hat, weil die Nintendo Franchises nicht Anreiz genug waren, der wird wohl auch eher nicht jetzt plötzlich mit einmal zur Switch greifen. Da muss Nintendo schon dafür sorgen, dass da jede Menge populärer 3rd Party Titel kommen, sonst könnte Switch nämlich durchaus auch den Bach runtergehen.

Der Spruch mit "Hardwarepower / Grafik ist nicht alles" ist immer so der verzweifelte Ausruf von Fans, die sehen, wie der Massenmarkt ihr geliebtes Produkt (Spiel oder Hardware) ignoriert, obwohl es doch ihrer Meinung nach so toll ist. 
Als stationäre Konsole ist Switch einfach zu teuer, für das Geld bekommt man eben auch eine grafisch erheblich stärkere PS4 mit einer riesigen Spieleauswahl. Als Mobilgerät profitiert die Switch von den gut steuerbaren, richtigen Spielen und steht damit aber letztlich in direkter Konkurrenz zum 3DS. Liegt aber preislich ebenfalls an der absoluten Obergrenze, die der Markt für Handhelds zu bezahlen bereit ist. Denn auch normale kleine Tablets sind gerade für nicht nur und nur gelegentlich zockende Leute eine starke Alternative. Ein brauchbares 8 Zoll Tablet (also schon größeres Display als Switch) gibt es zwischen 70 - 100 Euro (sogar mit Windows 10 bei Bedarf) und man kann mit den Teilen eben nicht nur spielen und für einige Genres wie Sammelkartenspiele oder Knobelspiele ist der Touchscreen ausreichend bzw. sogar ideal, was Vielen für "unterwegs" halt reichen kann. 

Switch wird es also lange nicht so leicht haben, wie jetzt einige in ihrer Euphorie glauben. Ich habe alle Nintendo Konsolen seit dem SNES immer gekauft, aber langsam geht Nintendo halt auch bei mir die Puste aus, auch wenn ich Switch irgendwann sicher holen werde. Aber ich warte erste einmal ab, wie sich dieser Handheld mit TV Anschluss letztlich entwickelt. Für mich müssen halt gute JRPGs wie die Shin Megami Tensei Serie kommen oder Fire Emblem und Spiele in dieser Art. Sonst wäre ich z.B. mit anderen Konsolen einfach besser bedient. Und da wird jeder halt seine speziellen Wunschtitel haben. Und auch wenn es in Foren halt oft anders klingt, die Nintendo Titel reichen nicht alleine, die sind dann nur nettes "Zubrot".

Auch der Verzicht auf 3D schmerzt mich persönlich, immerhin ist das Display nur 6 Zoll groß und ich bin tatsächlich, wie es scheint einer der wenigen, die den 3D Modus lieben, insbesondere weil die restliche Grafik halt generell nicht so toll ist, hebt dieses Feature den 3DS doch von der restlichen Gaming-Hardware wohltuend ab.


----------



## Bonkic (29. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also das ist nun absolut keine objektive Meinung.



du pochst auf "objektivität" - ausgerechnet du? 



> Ein großes Problem, das ich bei Switch sehe ist, dass (zunächst) scheinbar (fast nur) sehr viele Ports von Wii U Titeln kommen.



spekulation



> Grundsätzlich ziehen die Nintendo eigenen Titel aber längst nicht mehr so, sie haben ja auch der Wii U nicht zu mehr Verkaufszahlen verholfen.



die ziehen immer noch sehr gut. es gab nur viel zu wenige auf wii u bzw wurden sie zu spät und nur tröpfchenweise veröffentlicht. 



> Der Spruch mit "Hardwarepower / Grafik ist nicht alles" ist immer so der verzweifelte Ausruf von Fans



nö, es ist die realität. dass aber die gefahr besteht, dass es bei im vergleich zu schwacher hardware wieder mal keinerlei ports gibt, bestreite ich nicht. wenn nintendo das wirklich wieder dermaßen verbocken sollte, kann man sich wirklich nur noch an den kopf greifen. bleibt aber abzuwarten.



> Als stationäre Konsole ist Switch einfach zu teuer,



spekulation



> grafisch erheblich stärkere PS4



spekulation 



> steht damit aber letztlich in direkter Konkurrenz zum 3DS.



spekulation 



> Auch der Verzicht auf 3D schmerzt mich persönlich



mich nicht. völlig überflüssig. nettes gimmick, mehr nicht. 
aber das ist jetzt wirklich subjektiv.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. November 2016)

Ach Bonkic, wieder mal ein herzhafter Versuch mich zu diskreditieren? Gib es auf, ich habe nun einmal Recht, auch Spekulationen kommen nicht einfach aus der Luft, auch wenn es dir nicht schmeckt. Ich wusste auch gar nicht, dass du so ein riesiger Nintendo-Fanboy bist, der bei jeglicher nüchterner Kritik immer sofort durch die Decke geht, ist schon sehr bezeichnend. Jeder mit einem nüchternen Blick auf den Markt wird mit meinen Aussagen übereinstimmen, tut mir leid für dich.

Ich sage ja nicht, dass Switch ein Flop wird. Viel wird auch davon abhängen, ob die 3DS Zocker Switch als Nachfolger akzeptieren, wenn sie sehen, dass wieder ihre Titel wie Pokémon, Yokai Watch oder Monster Hunter dort erscheinen. Dann kann Switch ja durchaus die Handheld-Tradition fortsetzen. Nur müssen dann eben auch diese entsprechenden Spiele kommen. Und nicht erst in drei Jahren ...


----------



## Bonkic (29. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ich habe nun einmal Recht







> Ich sage ja nicht, dass Switch ein Flop wird.



das schließe ich -als angeblich riesiger nintendo-fanboy- übrigens keineswegs aus.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. November 2016)

Was regst du dich denn so auf? Ich schrieb doch selbst überall, dass das reine Spekulation ist, halt meine Analyse der Gründe und Gefahren die auf Switch warten.


----------



## Bonkic (29. November 2016)

ich reg mich auf? wo? 
ich musste nur mal wieder klarstellen, dass du vermutungen/behauptungen/gerüchte als fakten darstellst, was sie nun einmal nicht sind.
das ist alles.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. November 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich reg mich auf? wo?
> ich musste nur mal wieder klarstellen, dass du vermutungen/behauptungen/gerüchte als fakten darstellst, was sie nun einmal nicht sind.
> das ist alles.



Du hast eine EXTREME Leseschwäche!


----------



## Bonkic (29. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du hast eine EXTREME Leseschwäche!



aha.

"Als stationäre Konsole ist Switch einfach zu teuer, für das Geld bekommt  man eben auch eine grafisch erheblich stärkere PS4 mit einer riesigen  Spieleauswahl."

so äußerst du also vermutungen. interessant.


----------



## linktheminstrel (29. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> > Switch ist halt nur das neue NVidia Shield Tablet mit Nintendo-Branding und Ökosystem.
> 
> 
> so ein quatsch. die switch ist vorerst eine gaming-konsole und darauf abgestimmt. das ist der selbe müll als wenn man sagt, dass ps4/xbox one lediglich der firedhof veralteter pc-technik ist.
> ...


----------



## Spiritogre (29. November 2016)

Sorry wenn ihr Jungs wirklich glaubt irgendwer sieht Switch als stationäre Konsole und baut darauf eure Vermutungen und Eindrücke drauf auf. Das ist einfach nur albern und dumm, denn wenn man das macht, dann verliert Switch haushoch und braucht gar nicht erst veröffentlich werden, denn dann wird dieser Handheld noch stärker floppen als die Wii U, dafür braucht selbst der größte Fanboy keine Glaskugel, das ist nämlich absolut offensichtlich. Was ihr hier verweigert zu sehen was genau Switch wird grenzt ja schon an Realitätsverweigerung. 
Und ja, Switch wird praktisch je nach Edition zwischen 250 und 300 Euro kosten, auch das ist inzwischen ziemlich gesichert.

Nur noch eins, 6 Zoll sind nicht mehr als ausreichend, 6 Zoll sind absolute Untergrenze, normale Tablets haben nicht umsonst 8 - 10 Zoll. Und mir sind die Schirme aller Handheld-Konsolen viel zu klein und ich krampfe mir da immer einen mit ab. Und was man auf Android / iOS beispielsweise mobil wirklich perfekt drauf spielen kann habe ich auch kurz angesprochen.

Und ja, wer behauptet Grafik ist kein Verkaufsargument, der lebt in seiner eigenen völlig realitätsfernen Traumwelt!


----------



## martin4515 (29. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ihr Jungs wirklich glaubt irgendwer sieht Switch als stationäre Konsole und baut darauf eure Vermutungen und Eindrücke drauf auf. Das ist einfach nur albern und dumm, denn wenn man das macht, dann verliert Switch haushoch und braucht gar nicht erst veröffentlich werden, denn dann wird dieser Handheld noch stärker floppen als die Wii U, dafür braucht selbst der größte Fanboy keine Glaskugel, das ist nämlich absolut offensichtlich. Was ihr hier verweigert zu sehen was genau Switch wird grenzt ja schon an Realitätsverweigerung.
> Und ja, Switch wird praktisch je nach Edition zwischen 250 und 300 Euro kosten, auch das ist inzwischen ziemlich gesichert.
> 
> Nur noch eins, 6 Zoll sind nicht mehr als ausreichend, 6 Zoll sind absolute Untergrenze, normale Tablets haben nicht umsonst 8 - 10 Zoll. Und mir sind die Schirme aller Handheld-Konsolen viel zu klein und ich krampfe mir da immer einen mit ab. Und was man auf Android / iOS beispielsweise mobil wirklich perfekt drauf spielen kann habe ich auch kurz angesprochen.
> ...





Ja ne ist klar was hätte Nintendo machen sollen eine unterdurchschnittliche Konsole bauen wo 2/3 aller Spiele Multiplattform Titel sind ???
Nimm eine GTX 750 TI die schneidet deutlich besser ab , da gibt es eine Vielzahl an spielen, die Grafik in der Xbox R7 260 / PS4 R7 265
Habe als Test ein 444€ PC mit Skylake i5 6400/GTX 750 TI/ 8 GB DDR
Da sieht wirklich alles besser drauf aus , Dragon Age Inqusition , Battlefield 1, Titanfall 2 (Nur paar Beispiele)
Und du kritisierst Leistung von Nintendo weil genau das der Weg ist etwas anderes , wo ich sage ja das will ich mal probieren.
Sowohl die PS4 als auch die Xbox bieten mir nichts was besonders wäre wo ich sage ja die muss ich haben.

Alleine die Tatsache das eine PS4 Pro gibt , zeigt das Konsolen so wie sie sind nicht mehr laufen und sich nicht durchsetzen , Nintendo versucht es immerhin.
Butter bei den Fischen , damit will ich sagen das Argument man brauch ein Tausend Euro PC ist umfug, ich finde es daher mutig was Nintendo versucht und werde sie mir auch kaufen , weil Technik gerade bei Konsolen nicht alles ist.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (29. November 2016)

martin4515 schrieb:


> Ja ne ist klar was hätte Nintendo machen sollen eine unterdurchschnittliche Konsole bauen wo 2/3 aller Spiele Multiplattform Titel sind ???
> Nimm eine GTX 750 TI die schneidet deutlich besser ab , da gibt es eine Vielzahl an spielen, die Grafik in der Xbox R7 260 / PS4 R7 265
> Habe als Test ein 444€ PC mit Skylake i5 6400/GTX 750 TI/ 8 GB DDR
> Da sieht wirklich alles besser drauf aus , Dragon Age Inqusition , Battlefield 1, Titanfall 2 (Nur paar Beispiele)
> ...



Nintendo hätte einfach eine Konsole vom Schlage einer Skorpio oder wenigstens Pro anbieten sollen. Man sieht doch gut auf den anderen Plattformen, was die Leute so kaufen. Exklusivspiele? Verkaufen sich eher schleppend, Call of Duty, GTA, FIFA und Co. verkaufen sich hingegen wie geschnitten Brot. Die Leute kaufen wie die Blöden die PS4, aber kaum deren Exklusivtitel. Was meinst Du wie gut eine Nintendo Konsole laufen würde, die zusätzlich zu den beliebten Nintendo Titeln auch noch die populären Multiplattformer in schicker Grafik hinzaubern könnte? Für mich als altem Nintendo Fan ist die Switch leider nichts. Ich brauche keinen Handheld, ich spiele zu 99% Hause, unterwegs maximal eine Runde Poker. Dazu ist das Teil auch noch viel zu klobig um es mal eben wie einen 3DS in die Hosentasche zu packen. Die PS4 macht doch mit ihren verkaufszahlen vor, was die leute haben wollen. Innovation ist zwar immer was feines, aber die Switch wird leider komplett an mir vorbeigehen.


----------



## svd (29. November 2016)

Ich wünschte, in der Basistation wäre ein vollständiges Shield verbaut um per Ethernet mit dem PC verbunden zu werden und ua auf das Handheld zu streamen.
Da wäre die Spieleauswahl zum Release quasi nur von der eigenen Spielebibliothek begrenzt, hehe.

Und auch AMD-Benützer dürften nicht leer ausgehen, weil es auch einen Upstream-Port für AMD-Karten geben müsste, um ua auch eine Wii oder WiiU durchzuschleifen,
die ja einen AMD-Grafikkern besitzen.

Dann müsste nur noch ein Schlaubi in einem Forum draufkommen, dass ja eigentlich auch die PS4 und ONE auf AMD-Grafik basieren und diese ausprobieren.
Und das müsste dann, überraschender Weise, auch funktionieren. Bämm, das wäre mal ein ordentlicher Suckerpunch. 

Schade, wird wohl nie so werden. Ch-ch-ch.


----------



## martin4515 (29. November 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Nintendo hätte einfach eine Konsole vom Schlage einer Skorpio oder wenigstens Pro anbieten sollen. Man sieht doch gut auf den anderen Plattformen, was die Leute so kaufen. Exklusivspiele? Verkaufen sich eher schleppend, Call of Duty, GTA, FIFA und Co. verkaufen sich hingegen wie geschnitten Brot. Die Leute kaufen wie die Blöden die PS4, aber kaum deren Exklusivtitel. Was meinst Du wie gut eine Nintendo Konsole laufen würde, die zusätzlich zu den beliebten Nintendo Titeln auch noch die populären Multiplattformer in schicker Grafik hinzaubern könnte? Für mich als altem Nintendo Fan ist die Switch leider nichts. Ich brauche keinen Handheld, ich spiele zu 99% Hause, unterwegs maximal eine Runde Poker. Dazu ist das Teil auch noch viel zu klobig um es mal eben wie einen 3DS in die Hosentasche zu packen. Die PS4 macht doch mit ihren verkaufszahlen vor, was die leute haben wollen. Innovation ist zwar immer was feines, aber die Switch wird leider komplett an mir vorbeigehen.




Eine Nintendo Konsole , die in Sachen Leistung an eine Scorpio dran kommt wird es natürlich nie geben , das war mir schon zu Anfang klar, aber ich finde das Konzept doch zumindest interessant , wieviel Erfolg es haben wird ist mal eine andere Frage.
Ja und du hast Recht die PS4 ist erfolgreich , aber nicht für jeden , ich finde es inzwischen einfach langweilig, ich fand gerade Exklusive Spiele interessant z.b Until Dawn
Die Grafik der One une PS4 ist nicht wirklich stark daher müssen die auch extrem gut optimieren , nur selbst ein günstiger PC steckt die Spiele in die Tasche bezogen auf Multiplattform Titel.
Ganz ehrlich finde gerade die PS4 nutzt doch ihre Leistung gegenüber der One durch die Exklusiven Spiele und nicht durch die Multiplattform Spiele , dort sind die Unterschiede einfach nur Minimal. Nur solche Titel sind für mich ein Kaufgrund , alles andere kann ich auf PC spielen.
Eine GTX 750 TI ist jetzt eine Einstiegskarte die schon paar Jahre alt ist selbst die z.b Dragon Age Inqusition , macht auf 1080p/Texturen Ultra/60 Frames (Gilt für die Texturen nicht für jede Grafik Option)Im direkten Vergleich zur Xbox und PS4 schneidet selbst dort der PC so viel besser ab.
Worauf ich hinaus will solche Exklusiven Spiele sind für mich der einzig wirkliche Kaufgrund. Und ja stimme dir zu das sehr viele PS4 kaufen, Sony weiß schon was sie tun.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. November 2016)

Multiplattformspieler haben natürlich ohnehin die Wahl. Ich kaufe Konsolen ja auch nur wegen der Exklusivtitel, den absoluten Großteil wegen Grafik und Preis jedoch auf PC. Aber auch Leute, die nur bis zu 400 Euro für eine stationäre Konsole ausgeben, wollen für das Geld dann natürlich auch die aktuell (auf Konsole) machbare Grafik. Und ja, Dragon Age: Inquisition sieht auf PC erheblich besser aus als auf Konsole, braucht dafür allerdings auch eine Grafikkarte, die alleine soviel kostet wie die gesamte Konsole, wenn es mit 60FPS laufen soll (bei mir läuft es mit Ultra Plus Settings (also über Ultra manuell angepasst) im Schnitt mal gerade mit 33 FPS im internen Benchmarktest und meine Karte ist fast doppelt so stark wie eine normale PS4 und mehr als doppelt so stark wie eine XBox One und es ist mein mit Abstand fordernster Titel, zum Vergleich, Shadows of Mordor läuft bei mir mit 75 FPS mit allem am Anschlag, inkl. HD Texturen DLC. 

Die PS4 Pro ist allerdings schon wieder stärker als meine Karte und könnte entsprechend auch die maximalen PC Settings aller modernen Titel mit mind. 30FPS problemlos schaffen, wenn die Titel entsprechend optimiert sind.

Das große Problem von Nintendo ist, dass die Massenmarkttitel halt Grand Theft Auto, Fifa (Europa) / Madden (USA), Call of Duty, Battlefield sind - und dann wird es für die Konsolen auch schon schwer, dann kommen Skyrim / Fallout, Assassin's Creed, Tomb Raider usw., diverse Exklusivtitel wie Halo / Gears of War / Forza / Destiny auf der einen oder Uncharted, Until Dawn, Gran Turismo etc. auf der anderen Seite. 

Wenn Nintendo im stationären Konsolenmarkt mitmischen möchte brauchen sie mindestens die Premium-Franchises (GTA, Fifa, CoD und BF), sonst landen sie automatisch in der Freak-Nische. Ein altes Skyrim alleine wird da auch nicht viel reißen, es wäre nur ein erster Schritt. - Es sei denn eben, man betrachtet Switch als reinen Handheld (was er ja auch nur ist), dann hat er eine andere Konkurrenzsituation und eine andere Zielgruppe.

Die meistgespielten "richtigen" Games der Welt sind neben den jetzt zwei Mal genannten Multiplattformtiteln ja Marken wie Counterstrike, Overwatch, Defence of the Ancients 2, League of Legends, World of Tanks, Hearthstone, Minecraft usw.


----------



## martin4515 (29. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Multiplattformspieler haben natürlich ohnehin die Wahl. Ich kaufe Konsolen ja auch nur wegen der Exklusivtitel, den absoluten Großteil wegen Grafik und Preis jedoch auf PC. Aber auch Leute, die nur bis zu 400 Euro für eine stationäre Konsole ausgeben, wollen für das Geld dann natürlich auch die aktuell (auf Konsole) machbare Grafik. Und ja, Dragon Age: Inquisition sieht auf PC erheblich besser aus als auf Konsole, braucht dafür allerdings auch eine Grafikkarte, die alleine soviel kostet wie die gesamte Konsole, wenn es mit 60FPS laufen soll (bei mir läuft es mit Ultra Plus Settings (also über Ultra manuell angepasst) im Schnitt mal gerade mit 33 FPS im internen Benchmarktest und meine Karte ist fast doppelt so stark wie eine normale PS4 und mehr als doppelt so stark wie eine XBox One und es ist mein mit Abstand fordernster Titel, zum Vergleich, Shadows of Mordor läuft bei mir mit 75 FPS mit allem am Anschlag, inkl. HD Texturen DLC.
> 
> Die PS4 Pro ist allerdings schon wieder stärker als meine Karte und könnte entsprechend auch die maximalen PC Settings aller modernen Titel mit mind. 30FPS problemlos schaffen, wenn die Titel entsprechend optimiert sind.
> 
> Das große Problem von Nintendo ist, dass die Massenmarkttitel halt Grand Theft Auto, Fifa (Europa) / Madden (USA), Call of Duty, Battlefield sind - und dann wird es für die Konsolen auch schon schwer, dann kommen Skyrim / Fallout, Assassin's Creed, Tomb Raider usw., diverse Exklusivtitel wie Halo / Gears of War / Forza / Destiny auf der einen oder Uncharted, Until Dawn, Gran Turismo etc. auf der anderen Seite. Wenn Nintendo im stationären Konsolenmarkt mitmischen möchte brauchen sie mindestens die Premium-Franchises (GTA, Fifa, CoD und BF), sonst landen sie automatisch in der Freak-Nische. Ein altes Skyrim alleine wird da auch nicht viel reißen, es wäre nur ein erster Schritt.




Was ich mich nur frage wie es sein kann das selbst eine GTX 750 TI die Konsolen in so gut wie jeden Titel fertig macht , kann natürlich auch an dem Skylake Prozessor liegen i5 6400.
Eines muss ich erwähnen die Engine von Dragon Age ist ja schon paar Jahre alt und eigentlich relativ bescheiden, ich denke es kommt auch immer drauf an was man in Grafik runter dreht und Hoch setzt , es gibt ja genug Experten im Internet, Fakt ist selbst mit der Karte sieht es deutlich besser aus und mit einer GTX 1050 TI wird der Abstand noch höher, also ich für mein Teil komme da mit dem PC besser klar. Dieser Durchschnitts Wert an Frames , darauf setze ich nicht zu viel der kann auch je nach Spiel abweichen , aber Fakt ist auf dem PC selbst mit Einstiegs Karte sieht es besser aus und läuft flüssiger. (Meiner Erfahrung und Meinung nach)

Die PS4 Pro das Problem was ich sehe , wieso nicht direkt ein PC?
Manche Spiele laufen mit nativen 4K , andere eher auf 2K die werden dann aufscaliert , andere haben nur mehr Frames, andere wieder bessere Grafik bei gleichen Frames.
Wenn zumindest natives 4K und 60 Frames erreicht wird (Was Microsoft angeblich erreichen will) dann wäre es sinnvoll.
Mir reicht das daher stecke ich nicht so viel Geld rein kann alles spielen und muss halt nur Grafik Details runterschrauben.

Und ja für Nintendo wird es schwer definitiv , vlt zweites Gerät, ein Zelda alleine wird sie da nicht retten wohl war. Bei der PS4 Pro bin ich skeptisch, ich habe ein 4K TV aber ob sich das so lohnt ich hinterfrage das mal.


----------



## linktheminstrel (30. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ihr Jungs wirklich glaubt irgendwer sieht Switch als stationäre Konsole und baut darauf eure Vermutungen und Eindrücke drauf auf. Das ist einfach nur albern und dumm, denn wenn man das macht, dann verliert Switch haushoch und braucht gar nicht erst veröffentlich werden, denn dann wird dieser Handheld noch stärker floppen als die Wii U, dafür braucht selbst der größte Fanboy keine Glaskugel, das ist nämlich absolut offensichtlich. Was ihr hier verweigert zu sehen was genau Switch wird grenzt ja schon an Realitätsverweigerung.
> Und ja, Switch wird praktisch je nach Edition zwischen 250 und 300 Euro kosten, auch das ist inzwischen ziemlich gesichert.


nintendo verkauft das teil weder als reinen handheld, noch als reine stationäre konsole, sondern als fusion aus beidem. man kann unterwegs die vorteile der stationären konsole, zu denen halt auch das multiplayer-zocken an einem schirm gehört genießen, ohne abstriche bei den vorzügen eines handhelds. wie du immer auf nem preis beharrst, obwohl wir keinen preis kennen und deine behauptungen als offensichtlich und als 99%ige fast-tatsache abtust, finde ich doch sehr überheblich.


> Nur noch eins, 6 Zoll sind nicht mehr als ausreichend, 6 Zoll sind absolute Untergrenze, normale Tablets haben nicht umsonst 8 - 10 Zoll. Und mir sind die Schirme aller Handheld-Konsolen viel zu klein und ich krampfe mir da immer einen mit ab.


mit 6 zoll hat die switch den größten screen, den konsolenhersteller je in ein gerät eingebaut haben. mit einem 10" bildschirm wäre das teil einfach viel zu klobig und nur bedingt als handheld einsetzbar, zudem kommen wieder mehrkosten dazu. ein 10" full hd 3d- multitouch-screen kostet halt ein klein wenig mehr...





> Und was man auf Android / iOS beispielsweise mobil wirklich perfekt drauf spielen kann habe ich auch kurz angesprochen.


 sorry, aber ich verfolge hier nicht ständig einträge von einzelpersonen. wenn du mir komplexe spiele nennen kannst, die genauso gut wie auf nem controller oder handheld laufen auf tablets funktionieren, bittesehr.


> Und ja, wer behauptet Grafik ist kein Verkaufsargument, der lebt in seiner eigenen völlig realitätsfernen Traumwelt!


hat niemand behauptet, nur dass es nicht alles in sachen gaming ist. aber danke für diesen objektiven post, spiritogre  
zusammenfassend: wer nicht an deine vorhersagen und behauptungen glaubt, ist ein weltfremder, einfältiger, der spiritogritastischen erleuchtung fernbleibender fanboy. denn erstens:


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gib es auf, ich habe nun einmal Recht...  Jeder mit einem nüchternen Blick auf den Markt wird mit meinen Aussagen  übereinstimmen, tut mir leid für dich.


zweitens


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ihr Jungs wirklich glaubt  irgendwer sieht... (das so) ...und baut darauf eure  Vermutungen und Eindrücke drauf auf. Das ist einfach nur albern und  dumm, denn... das ist nämlich absolut offensichtlich. Was ihr  hier verweigert zu sehen, grenzt ja schon an  Realitätsverweigerung.


und überhaupt und sowieso....
also von wegen:


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also das ist nun absolut keine objektive  Meinung.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. November 2016)

martin4515 schrieb:


> Was ich mich nur frage wie es sein kann das selbst eine GTX 750 TI die Konsolen in so gut wie jeden Titel fertig macht , kann natürlich auch an dem Skylake Prozessor liegen i5 6400.



Tut die 750ti ja auch gar nicht. Sie ist nur in einige speziellen You Tube Videos gleichwertig - gleichwertig, nicht besser. Die 750ti hat 1,4TFlop, die PS4 hat 1,8 TFlop ist also leistungsstärker. Bei CPU-lastigen Spielen kann dann natürlich ein Core i5, der erheblich flotter ist als die relativ langsamen CPUs in den Konsolen, den Ausschlag geben und die PC kann mit der Konsole gleichziehen. 



> Eines muss ich erwähnen die Engine von Dragon Age ist ja schon paar Jahre alt und eigentlich relativ bescheiden, ...


Vielleicht schon älter aber mit Sicherheit ist DA:I eines der grafisch beeindruckendsten Spiele überhaupt und sieht in Teilen, insbesondere Charaktertexturen, noch mal sogar besser aus als Witcher 3 oder gar Rise of the Tomb Raider. 



> ich denke es kommt auch immer drauf an was man in Grafik runter dreht und Hoch setzt , es gibt ja genug Experten im Internet, Fakt ist selbst mit der Karte sieht es deutlich besser aus und mit einer GTX 1050 TI wird der Abstand noch höher, also ich für mein Teil komme da mit dem PC besser klar.


Ja, nur kostet dein PC mit GF 1050ti und ansonsten normaler Ausstattung keine 250 Euro oder auch nur 400 Euro sondern schon einiges mehr! 



> Dieser Durchschnitts Wert an Frames , darauf setze ich nicht zu viel der kann auch je nach Spiel abweichen , aber Fakt ist auf dem PC selbst mit Einstiegs Karte sieht es besser aus und läuft flüssiger. (Meiner Erfahrung und Meinung nach)


Nein, mit Einstiegskarte sicher nicht. Und noch einmal, du vergleichst ein Komplettsystem für 250 respektive 400 Euro mit einem 700 - 1000 Euro PC. Ich erwarte auch, dass der Golf mit 200 PS für 30.000 schneller ist als der Golf für 22.000 und mit 100 PS. 



> Die PS4 Pro das Problem was ich sehe , wieso nicht direkt ein PC?


Noch einmal, ich bin Multiplattformspieler, ich habe diverse PCs und einen Haufen Konsolen. Letztere wegen der Exklusivtitel. Die breite Masse der Konsolenkäufer sind aber natürlich nicht solche Freaks. 
Die wollen ein möglich günstiges, möglichst wartungsfreies und einfach zu nutzendes System für das Wohnzimmer. Und da liegen Konsolen halt ungeschlagen vorne. Man braucht sich nicht auskennen und hat keine hohe Grundinvestition. Es ist ja nicht nur der PC, einen TV haben die meisten ohnehin, für den PC brauchst du aber noch Monitor und Peripherie und einen Schreibtisch und extra Platz dafür. 



> Manche Spiele laufen mit nativen 4K , andere eher auf 2K die werden dann aufscaliert , andere haben nur mehr Frames, andere wieder bessere Grafik bei gleichen Frames.
> Wenn zumindest natives 4K und 60 Frames erreicht wird (Was Microsoft angeblich erreichen will) dann wäre es sinnvoll.


Das ist doch alles Marketing-Blabla. Selbst mit einem 1500 Euro PC bekommst du kein richtiges 4k Gaming. Um auf dem aktuellen Grafikniveau mit höchsten Einstellungen und 60FPS zu zocken, und diese Einstellungen will man bei 4k ja, damit man was von hat, sonst kann man ja auch gleich bei 1080p bleiben, brauchst du ein System ab ca. 9 oder 10 TFlop Leistung und mit 16GB GrafikRAM für echte 4k Texturen. D.h. auch Scorpio wird nur "fake 4k" haben. 

1080p wird im Spielebereich noch einige Zeit Standard bleiben, das einzige was geschieht ist, dass Grafik vielleicht skaliert wird. 



> Bei der PS4 Pro bin ich skeptisch, ich habe ein 4K TV aber ob sich das so lohnt ich hinterfrage das mal.


Wenn du keine PS4 hast und die PS4 exklusiven Titel zocken willst, dann würde ich da an deiner Stelle durchaus zur Pro und nicht mehr zur normalen Version greifen.




linktheminstrel schrieb:


> nintendo verkauft das teil weder als  reinen handheld, noch als reine stationäre konsole, sondern als fusion  aus beidem. man kann unterwegs die vorteile der stationären konsole, zu  denen halt auch das multiplayer-zocken an einem schirm gehört genießen,  ohne abstriche bei den vorzügen eines handhelds.


Wie Nintendo das Teil vermarktet ist irrelevant. Nintendo Switch ist ein Shield Tablet, fertig aus. Mein Smartphone ist auch kein Hybrid oder gar eine stationäre Konsole, nur weil ich es an den TV anstöpsel.



> wie du  immer auf nem preis beharrst, obwohl wir keinen preis kennen und deine  behauptungen als offensichtlich und als 99%ige fast-tatsache abtust,  finde ich doch sehr überheblich.


Diverse Händler haben Preise mit Preisgarantie für Vorbesteller genannt. Die 250 und 300 stammen natürlich lange vorher schon aus Gerüchten, sind aber realistisch (siehe Händler) alles andere wären auch blödsinnige, unrealistische Einstandspreise.



> mit 6 zoll hat die switch den größten screen, den konsolenhersteller je  in ein gerät eingebaut haben.


Jupp, mir waren die Schirme auch immer viel zu klein. 
Der 3DS XL kann das mit seinen zwei Schirmen ein wenig kaschieren.
Ich spiele auch selbst nicht gerne an Smartphones mit ihren 4 - 5,5 Zoll Schirmen. Von daher sehe ich 6 eben als Untergrenze für ein modernes, neues Spielsystem, aber nur, weil es ein Handheld ist, sonst hätte ich definitiv 8 Zoll gesagt.



> mit einem 10" bildschirm wäre das teil  einfach viel zu klobig und nur bedingt als handheld einsetzbar, zudem  kommen wieder mehrkosten dazu. ein 10" full hd 3d- multitouch-screen  kostet halt ein klein wenig mehr...


Gute 10 Zoll Tablets kosten auch nicht mehr als 200 - 300 Euro. Und zu klobig? Ist wohl Ansichtssache. Jedoch hätten es wenigstens auch 8 Zoll sein dürfen, die sind nämlich sehr handlich.



> sorry, aber ich verfolge hier nicht  ständig einträge von einzelpersonen. wenn du mir komplexe spiele nennen  kannst, die genauso gut wie auf nem controller oder handheld laufen auf  tablets funktionieren, bittesehr.


Du kannst an jedes Smartphone und jedes Tablet über Mini-USB oder Bluetooth ein Gamepad anschließen, wenn du dort Titel spielen willst, die nicht so gut wie mit Touch funktionieren. Es gibt auch entsprechende Gamepads mit integrierter Smartphone-Halterung. 
Und warum soll ich dir jetzt noch mal die Titel aus einem meiner ersten Beiträge in diesem Thread nennen, wenn du zu faul bist alles richtig zu lesen? 



> hat niemand behauptet, nur dass es nicht alles in sachen gaming ist. aber danke für diesen objektiven post, spiritogre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann stelle dich nicht so dumm.



> zusammenfassend: wer nicht an deine vorhersagen und behauptungen glaubt,  ist ein weltfremder, einfältiger, der spiritogritastischen erleuchtung  fernbleibender fanboy. denn erstens:
> 
> zweitens
> 
> ...



Niemand muss mir glauben, auch wenn es noch so offensichtlich ist. Da ich aber die Dinge aus Sicht des Massenmarktes beleuchte und viele Jahrzehnte Erfahrung im Spielemarkt habe, kann ich recht gut abschätzen was Sache ist und was nicht, insbesondere wenn quasi bestätigte Gerüchte und ähnliches vorliegen, es vielleicht nur noch an offiziellen exakten Daten mangelt - aber auch die sind nicht immer aussagekräftig, da sie natürlich auch geschönt sein können. 

Und das spannende ist, ich habe auf den Post auf den Bonkic so gehässig geantwortet hat (und du dich danach dann eingereiht hast) ständig geschrieben "meiner Meinung nach", "ich denke" ... wie oft soll ich das in einen Text schreiben? 

Sorry, aber du hast genauso KEIN Leseverständnis! Ihr beide wollt nur stänkern, weil euch die Realität nicht schmeckt. Und das wird ja wohl irgend einen Grund haben. Meine Vermutung eben, Fanboy. Oder eifersüchtig auf mich, weil ich genauer analysieren kann als ihr, obwohl ihr in die gleiche Richtung dachtet, nur nicht so weit?


----------



## martin4515 (30. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Tut die 750ti ja auch gar nicht. Sie ist nur in einige speziellen You Tube Videos gleichwertig - gleichwertig, nicht besser. Die 750ti hat 1,4TFlop, die PS4 hat 1,8 TFlop ist also leistungsstärker. Bei CPU-lastigen Spielen kann dann natürlich ein Core i5, der erheblich flotter ist als die relativ langsamen CPUs in den Konsolen, den Ausschlag geben und die PC kann mit der Konsole gleichziehen.
> 
> 
> Vielleicht schon älter aber mit Sicherheit ist DA:I eines der grafisch beeindruckendsten Spiele überhaupt und sieht in Teilen, insbesondere Charaktertexturen, noch mal sogar besser aus als Witcher 3 oder gar Rise of the Tomb Raider.
> ...




Interessante Antworten und ja stimme dir zu zu welchem Preis zum Teil solche Rechner gekauft werden ich für mein Teil habe immer Sommer Sale ein Rechner für 444€, und da war alles drin i5 6400 , GTX 750 TI , 8GB DDR3, 120GB SSD SAMSUNG, 2 TB (War Ein Medion Teil)
Naja laut Digital Foundry schon da hat eine GTX 750 TI mehr Frames und höhere Details

The Witcher 3 - PS4 vs Core i3 4130/GTX 750 Ti Frame-Rate Test

Dragon Age sieht auch wesentlich besser aus , hatte es mal mit der Xbox Version verglichen, aber ich denke es kommt auch auf das Spiel an, bei den Konsolen stört mich die Limitierung bei 30 Frames. Wie gesagt Inqusition läuft mit einer 750 TI wesentlich schöner und schneller als auf Konsole , zudem sind Einstiegs Grafikkarten auf dem PC doch der perfekte Vergleich zur Konsole , ich sehe das ja auch Preislich, ich finde man hat mehr von einer 1050 TI wie von einer aktuellen Konsole.
Die Engine von Dragon Age finde ich auch schön trotzdem kein Vergleich zum Beispiel gegen die Engine von Divison kein Vergleich was die Leistung angeht.
Wie gesagt mein System 444€daher finde ich ein Vergleich schon in Ordnung und eine 1050 TI kostet etwa 150€, bin der Meinung davon hat man mehr.
Ich packe mir noch eine 1050 TI etwa 60% mehr Leistung als eine 750 TI. Und später wohl noch eine PS4 Pro wenn sie mehr unterstützt wird.
Bei den Konsolen sind das ja eine R7 260 & 265, die können auch trotz Optimierung keine Wunder vollbringen
Auf der Xbox sind Texturen z.b immer matschig bis sie scharf sind dauert es auf der Xbox nicht kurz, auf dem PC geht es extrem schnell, aber denke muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. November 2016)

martin4515 schrieb:


> Interessante Antworten und ja stimme dir zu zu welchem Preis zum Teil solche Rechner gekauft werden ich für mein Teil habe immer Sommer Sale ein Rechner für 444€, und da war alles drin i5 6400 , GTX 750 TI , 8GB DDR3, 120GB SSD SAMSUNG, 2 TB (War Ein Medion Teil)
> Naja laut Digital Foundry schon da hat eine GTX 750 TI mehr Frames und höhere Details
> 
> The Witcher 3 - PS4 vs Core i3 4130/GTX 750 Ti Frame-Rate Test
> ...



Naja, du willst jetzt wirklich einen Rechner, den du günstig mit Glück geschossen hast, vergleichen? Ist übrigens immer noch fast doppelt so teuer ... 

Ich kann diese Diskussion auch nicht mehr wirklich hören. Wenn du mit PC so glücklich bist, dann bleibe doch beim PC! Aber behaupten zu wollen, die Konsolen haben für ihren Preis halt wenig Leistung ist lächerlich. Genauso wie ihnen die Existenzberechtigung abzusprechen. Alleine die aktuelle Konsolengeneration hat sich inzwischen fast 85 Millionen Mal verkauft (Wii U, PS4, XBox One), d.h. es gibt 85 Millionen Menschen, abzüglich der Multiplattformzocker, denen der PC als Gaming-Plattform am Arsch vorbei geht.

Und diese Grafikvergleiche, wo dann stundenlang nach optimalen Einstellungen gesucht wird, damit deine 750ti irgendwie bei der Untersuchung mit Lupe vielleicht mehr subjektiv als recht einen kleinen Ticken besser aussieht - meinetwegen. Kann sich jeder PC Master-Race-Typ einen drauf wedeln wenn er das so geil findet. 
Nur ein kleiner Hinweis, 99 Prozent der Menschen nimmt diesen minimalsten Unterschied überhaupt nicht wahr. 
Und wenn du drei Meter vor dem Fernseher hockst siehst du das eh nicht, das ist eben ein Unterschied, ob du ein direktes Vergleichsbild auf einem PC Monitor hast.

Von der notwendigen PC Infrastruktur halt mal ganz abgesehen, den "Arbeitsplatz" muss man ja auch noch haben, einrichten und bezahlen, den TV mit gemütlicher Couch und vielleicht gar noch tollem Soundsystem hat hingegen fast jeder ohnehin. Konsolen sind in vielerlei Hinsicht da halt einfach bequem.


----------



## martin4515 (30. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Naja, du willst jetzt wirklich einen Rechner, den du günstig mit Glück geschossen hast, vergleichen? Ist übrigens immer noch fast doppelt so teuer ...
> 
> Ich kann diese Diskussion auch nicht mehr wirklich hören. Wenn du mit PC so glücklich bist, dann bleibe doch beim PC! Aber behaupten zu wollen, die Konsolen haben für ihren Preis halt wenig Leistung ist lächerlich. Genauso wie ihnen die Existenzberechtigung abzusprechen. Alleine die aktuelle Konsolengeneration hat sich inzwischen fast 85 Millionen Mal verkauft (Wii U, PS4, XBox One), d.h. es gibt 85 Millionen Menschen, abzüglich der Multiplattformzocker, denen der PC als Gaming-Plattform am Arsch vorbei geht.
> 
> ...





Nimm die Xbox mit ihrer R7 260 die ist wirklich schwach , wenn sie die Spiele nicht perfekt optimieren geht die Konsole doch ein , und die PS4 hat immerhin noch eine 265 die ist nochmal stärker, die 750 TI kann da gut mithalten und die ist auch schon alt mit einem guten CPU ist sie dann besser. Ich habe nie geschrieben Konsolen wären Müll für jeden , aber Fakt ist auch die Xbox kommt nicht mehr über 900p , dafür ist die Grafik einfach überfordert.
Du machst den Eindruck schreibst sehr negativ über den PC , ein guten TV muss man auch bezahlen wie auch ein Monitor.
Übrigens die Leute die eine PS4 Pro haben mit 4K TV die sollten nicht 3 Meter weg sitzen sonst werden sie vom 4K wenig haben , jeder wie er will, lass jeden so spielen wie er möchte.
Bin nur froh das ich Divison mit 60 Frames spielen kann, gegen PS4 und Xbox mit 30 Frames


----------



## Spiritogre (30. November 2016)

Tja, und andere sehen diesen Äpfel und Birnen Vergleich eben als sinnlos. Du gibst 450 Euro plus Zubehör zum PC zocken aus, andere wollen aber vielleicht aber auch mal eine Blu Ray schauen oder Netflix in 4k. Und schon kostet dein PC wieder erheblich mehr, vom Komfort mal ganz abgesehen. Davon ab haben die Konsoleros eben dennoch nur einen Bruchteil gezahlt.

Du kannst die die grafischen Unterschiede noch so herausstellen. Sie fallen eben nur(!) im Direktvergleich wirklich drastisch auf. 

Deine 750ti kann übrigens keine modernen HD Texturen, da sie nur 2GB Speicher hat, du hast also auf Konsole schon mal bessere Texturen bei vielen Titeln. Auch DX12 kann die Karte nicht, wird da auch bei einigen Titeln grafische Abstriche machen. Schau dir halt mal das aktuelle Forza (auch den kostenlosen Teil) auf deinem PC und der XBox One an, da kann dein PC dann einpacken ...


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2016)

wie "schlecht" nintendo ips ziehen, sieht man aktuell übrigens gerade am neuen pokemon.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Dezember 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie "schlecht" nintendo ips ziehen, sieht man aktuell übrigens gerade am neuen pokemon.


Wobei die Marke genaugenommen der Pokémon Company gehört. Aber genau das schrieb ich ja oben auch, wenn Pokémon und Serien wie Monster Hunter auf Switch kommen, dann könnte die Switch durchaus punkten. Wobei leider anzumerken bleibt, dass Pokémon technisch ein extrem schwacher und schlecht programmierter Titel ist, trotz fehlendem 3D Modus und schlichter Grafik ruckelt der Titel teilweise extrem, da müssten die Programmierer für ein so starkes Gerät wie Switch ein paar Schippen drauflegen.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei die Marke genaugenommen der Pokémon Company gehört.



nein, die marke pokemon gehört nintendo.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Dezember 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein, die marke pokemon gehört nintendo.


Sie sind Mitinhaber:

"The Pokémon Company (株式会社ポケモン Kabushiki gaisha Pokémon) is a Japanese company that is responsible for marketing and licensing the Pokémon franchise. It was established through a joint investment by the three businesses holding the copyright on Pokémon: Nintendo, Game Freak, and Creatures." (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pokémon_Company)


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sie sind Mitinhaber:
> 
> "The Pokémon Company (株式会社ポケモン Kabushiki gaisha Pokémon) is a Japanese company that is responsible for marketing and licensing the Pokémon franchise. It was established through a joint investment by the three businesses holding the copyright on Pokémon: Nintendo, Game Freak, and Creatures." (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pokémon_Company)



nein, sie sind alleiniger inhaber der marke und der pokemon selbst.
die company ist für die vermarktung zuständig. das ist was anderes.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Dezember 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein, sie sind alleiniger inhaber der marke und der pokemon selbst.
> die company ist für die vermarktung zuständig. das ist was anderes.


Du hast Game Freak und Creatures vergessen.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du hast Game Freak und Creatures vergessen.



nein, hab ich nicht.

"Pokémon, Pokémon character names, Nintendo 3DS, Nintendo DS, Wii, Wii U, and Wiiware are trademarks of Nintendo."


----------



## Spiritogre (2. Dezember 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein, hab ich nicht.
> 
> "Pokémon, Pokémon character names, Nintendo 3DS, Nintendo DS, Wii, Wii U, and Wiiware are trademarks of Nintendo."



Steht wo? Bei Wikipedia steht halt, wie zitiert, Copyright by Nintendo, Game Freak und Creature. Bei der deutschen Wikipedia steht noch: "Ab 2001 wird in den Copyright-Angaben nahezu aller lizenzierten Pokémon-Produkte neben _© Nintendo_, _© Creatures, Inc._ und _© GAME FREAK inc._ auch _© Pokémon._ genannt."


----------



## Bonkic (2. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Steht wo.



hier: Legal Information | Pokemon.com


----------

